# I might be state of delirium from the fever-- but this Unimog is calling to me..



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't know if it is the fever making this decision or the boredom that my infirmity is causing but this sweet little Unimog in Schwabach is looking better and better every time I view it.

It has the 5.9L inline @160hp diesel with inter-cooler. The 8 speed main box with hi-lo range, working range, crawler range for a total of 24 possible gear ratios. It has front and rear pto's and 3 way tipper box. It has the front hydraulic hookups. It basically has everything I want in a Unimog.

I think I must purchase it.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

:i like it::tymusic


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Sweet...
What does something like that go for?


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

Maleko;1348660 said:


> Sweet...
> What does something like that go for?


Right now the Euro is at roughly 1.3504 to 1 US dollar so it is like 40,361.00 or so ... Then you have to add in the VAT and shipping so grand total will be about 50-60k USD. But I think it is worth it myself. Then I have to add the 10ft Schmidt Plow and Schmidt Snow Cutter 1200ton per hour with a 35 inch diameter auger. I'm hoping to find those items in the US so shipping will be less.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

This looks like a Mog of the U1600 series type.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow- that looks mean... 




This might be a bit over kill for my driveway-- however, it will be fun to play with... Who knows I might be the midnight snow blower bandit


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

those things are bad aZZ i love them i have always wanted one. I think that the wife would divorce me if i got one. But then again if i got rid of here i could get my UNI and a girlfriend. maybe a win win. 

good luck take some pics when you get it over here to the states.


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

That's one of the coolest ones i've ever seen!!


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

contractor078;1349141 said:


> those things are bad aZZ i love them i have always wanted one. I think that the wife would divorce me if i got one. But then again if i got rid of here i could get my UNI and a girlfriend. maybe a win win.
> 
> good luck take some pics when you get it over here to the states.


I will... I think the truck will be fun both on and off road-- plus it fits in the back of my bigger truck rather nicely.


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

Westside Tractor in Illinois has 2 for sale. Cheaper than that.


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

TatraFan;1349147 said:


> I will... I think the truck will be fun both on and off road-- plus it fits in the back of my bigger truck rather nicely.


dude that is freaking awesome keep us posted. i def want to see some pics with the plow set up. sounds sweet.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Bird21;1349168 said:


> Westside Tractor in Illinois has 2 for sale. Cheaper than that.


link??????????


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

Bird21;1349168 said:


> Westside Tractor in Illinois has 2 for sale. Cheaper than that.


I've not seen a U1600 series setup with the 24spd gearbox for anything under 54k in the US. Is it the same model and everything?


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=3170167&

Dont know if this has all the gears you're looking for but it has a pretty sick blower included


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

that thing looks set up to eat small hybrid cars that get in the way/stuck in the snow lol.

does the blower motor come off easily as a unit when taking off the front blower? will that allow you to put a standard bed on the truck?


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

Dont know how "easily" it would come off but anything is possible given enough time and enough tools lol


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

And yes, I hear it needs a prius a day to keep in shape


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

Well I woke up early this morning only to find that truck in Germany was sold... I'm bummed I should have attempted to purchase it yesterday. Oh well I'll find another. 

I was interested in that truck in the truck paper until I read it has the hydro-static drive... I'm not a fan of the hydro drive. I'm a fan of the separate engine for the blower unit however. But for me the dump box makes more sense since I want to use it construct my very own obstacle park for my Tatra T-815...


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

So like I said some one sniped me out of my preferred Unimog... The first truck is white and green and it is Slovenia for 12,000+ dollars plus VAT and shipping but it comes with a tipper and 3 section 10ft Schmidt plow. The second is from the State of Washington and is setup only as Snow Cutter truck with a 110hp engine or 120hp in the rear for the snow cutter. It runs for 23,000USD. The third truck is from Canada it has the dump box and a snow blower but it is 35,000 CDN so that is really not a big bargin for me as the Canadian dollar is almost the full value of the US dollar currently. The forth truck is from Va and is 24K and has a front end loader, snow blower, back hoe, and Back Hoe as well... I think that might be the one I get-- but the other two lack the tipper bed-- and I really need a dump box if I'm going to create an off-road obstacle area for my Tatra... I really had my heart set on the U1600 in Germany... I'll just have to keep looking I guess!


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

Maybe I'll just buy another Tatra --- this time the classic T-813 model 8x8 quad cab... 17.6L Diesel Air-cooled and normally aspirated. It produces about 250hp and 770Ft-lbs of torque-- through a 5x2 box. it does about 50mph-53mph... But it can pull 65 metric tons-- and i can it in the Netherlands for a steal at 10,098.00 US before VAT and Shipping. So probably about 25K total for it to be sent to the port of NY. Which is what I basically paid to just buy my current T-815 model truck... I think I would like to have both actually. But want the Mog too-- I probably shouldn't do anything until I'm over my illness-- I think I be might purchasing things because I'm sick and bored.


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

Dude sorry to hear about the one in Germany. but i got to honest i freaking love the yellow one in the second picture. i would love to use that SOB on some of the people that give me dirty looks when i close up there drive way after they finished shoveling it out. I do a few HOA's down here and you would not believe some of the damn looks i get. its like man i have a job to do too. That thing would be KILLER be like yeah here i got something for you.....BAAAAHHHHH AWESOME!


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

*Thumbs up*

Wow...looks like a real weapon.


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

TatraFan;1350033 said:


> Maybe I'll just buy another Tatra --- this time the classic T-813 model 8x8 quad cab... 17.6L Diesel Air-cooled and normally aspirated. It produces about 250hp and 770Ft-lbs of torque-- through a 5x2 box. it does about 50mph-53mph... But it can pull 65 metric tons-- and i can it in the Netherlands for a steal at 10,098.00 US before VAT and Shipping. So probably about 25K total for it to be sent to the port of NY. Which is what I basically paid to just buy my current T-815 model truck... I think I would like to have both actually. But want the Mog too-- I probably shouldn't do anything until I'm over my illness-- I think I be might purchasing things because I'm sick and bored.


Dude i would love to see that baby with a plow on it. I have always wanted to see someone running down the road with an old Duce and a half with a plow on it that would be killer.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

TatraFan;1350033 said:


> But want the Mog too-- I probably shouldn't do anything until I'm over my illness-- I think I be might purchasing things because I'm sick and bored.


Must be nice!

I seriously want a Unimog. If I ever need another bigger truck for my operations, I'll definitively be thinking hard about one.

I still think that the loader bucket and pusher box would be the way to go instead of the blower, at least for our part of the US. I don't think we get enough snow in one snowfall to be able to feed one of those monsters.

....


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

contractor078;1350040 said:


> Dude sorry to hear about the one in Germany. but i got to honest i freaking love the yellow one in the second picture. i would love to use that SOB on some of the people that give me dirty looks when i close up there drive way after they finished shoveling it out. I do a few HOA's down here and you would not believe some of the damn looks i get. its like man i have a job to do too. That thing would be KILLER be like yeah here i got something for you.....BAAAAHHHHH AWESOME!


Well, if you have the cash 23,500-- and the will to have it trucked or truck it yourself from Washington State-- here is the site I found it on: http://www.unimog.net/exchange/index.php?page=1
remember if you snooze you loose that is what happened to me. While I was making up my mind-- some one was faster...

Bottom of the page and it has more photos if you click on the camera icon... There is one of it going through some series snow in the mountains.





Here is a video a truck like it running.

Here is a video of it working in the deep snow:





Yeah, I'm sure it would intimidate many people... However, I bet you would also have a line of kids around the block looking for a ride as well...


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

White Gardens;1350052 said:


> Must be nice!
> 
> I seriously want a Unimog. If I ever need another bigger truck for my operations, I'll definitively be thinking hard about one.
> 
> ...


I'm just a truck collector and dabbler-- I would only want the blower because I could blow all the snow into my cousin's driveways late at night to annoy them. I agree that the most useful things for me would be the dump box, back hoe and front end loader for creating the obstacle park. However, I've always want to really play with a plow truck in the snow-- and since I don't have a private road big enough for a truck like an Oshkosh, Walter or FWD the Unimog is just big enough to be absurd but not so big to be useless in the winter.

Here try this website:
http://autoline.info/sf/truck-tipper-UNIMOG-406-121-11102715080973976900.html

They are based in Europe but anything can be shipped if the price is right.


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

contractor078;1350048 said:


> Dude i would love to see that baby with a plow on it. I have always wanted to see someone running down the road with an old Duce and a half with a plow on it that would be killer.


Im fairly sure that if you pull up to the head of a road with a T-815 the snow will get up and move on its own out of shear terror.

Good luck on the hunt. I love old mogs. There are a couple in Grand Gorge that I drive past all the time.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

contractor078;1350048 said:


> Dude i would love to see that baby with a plow on it. I have always wanted to see someone running down the road with an old Duce and a half with a plow on it that would be killer.


There is a town near my home town that run a couple of 5tons and 2.5 ton military trucks with plows on them.






The problem with the M35A2 2.5ton or M813 or M817 5ton trucks is that most of them don't have lockers in the differentials. I would want lockers in a truck that I'm plowing with even if I have weight on the back... You could be canted and the weight distrubution could shift in favor of one side over the other leaving you traction less on one side. The T815 and T813 have full lockers front and rear and inter axle lockers as well the drive train is really locked up so a plow on it would be impressive. But I just really want to play off road with the T815... It is so much fun to have the truck going up steep hills and into deep water (47inches) and just plowing through.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

Mabepossibly;1350069 said:


> Im fairly sure that if you pull up to the head of a road with a T-815 the snow will get up and move on its own.


It's a big truck... that's for sure...


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

That thing is awesome! Looks brand new!


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

thats sick i want one! just emailed the wife the link of that Yellow Mog and well she just laughed so i am thinking thats a no.....maybe i can trade her for it.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

TatraFan;1350033 said:


> Maybe I'll just buy another Tatra --- this time the classic T-813 model 8x8 quad cab... 17.6L Diesel Air-cooled and normally aspirated. It produces about 250hp and 770Ft-lbs of torque-- through a 5x2 box. it does about 50mph-53mph... But it can pull 65 metric tons-- and i can it in the Netherlands for a steal at 10,098.00 US before VAT and Shipping. So probably about 25K total for it to be sent to the port of NY. Which is what I basically paid to just buy my current T-815 model truck... I think I would like to have both actually. But want the Mog too-- I probably shouldn't do anything until I'm over my illness-- I think I be might purchasing things because I'm sick and bored.


WOW for a motor that big i thought it was really going to have more nut then that!


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

bigbadbrad;1350125 said:


> WOW for a motor that big i thought it was really going to have more nut then that!


Well, it might only 250hp but it pulls 65 metric tons... So It has some seriously low gears. However, thanks to the wonderful world of turbos you can pump that engine from 250hp up to a save 450hp or more... Plus add water methanol injection, intercoolers, up the injectors and tune the pump and next thing you know you've got 500-600hp engine pumping out 1800ft-lbs of torque or more.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

contractor078;1350090 said:


> thats sick i want one! just emailed the wife the link of that Yellow Mog and well she just laughed so i am thinking thats a no.....maybe i can trade her for it.


It is all in how you sell it... I would tell her it is an investment.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

TatraFan;1350190 said:


> Well, it might only 250hp but it pulls 65 metric tons... So It has some seriously low gears. However, thanks to the wonderful world of turbos you can pump that engine from 250hp up to a save 450hp or more... Plus add water methanol injection, intercoolers, up the injectors and tune the pump and next thing you know you've got 500-600hp engine pumping out 1800ft-lbs of torque or more.


I was going to say that. The Tatra I'm guessing was just a simple military design that took the extra parts of the turbo out of the system for ease of maintenance.

....


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

White Gardens;1350225 said:


> I was going to say that. The Tatra I'm guessing was just a simple military design that took the extra parts of the turbo out of the system for ease of maintenance.
> 
> ....


I'm not sure why they didn't put the turbo on the 17.6 L engines actually. But on the 19.0004L engines it has twin turbos and makes 361hp and @ 1000ft-lbs of torque in the military model. In the highest civilian models i.e the racing models for the Dakar they were pumping out well over 800hp in some models. And I don't have the torque figures. So I'm not sure why Tatra has kept the power density so low actually. Even in their current offering is a 12.6667L engine with single turbo after cooler and it makes max 435hp and 1541ft-lbs of torque. That is a good amount of power but it seems pretty low when you have a truck and trailer combination coming in at 110,000kgs or about 242,000lbs. Still with the low gears in the hubs and transfer case the truck will pull at max GVW up 27% incline without aid.

The T813 was designed in the late 1960's so basically 250hp and 770ft-lbs of torque was considered very good most vehicles. But the block is very strong and i know the guys that do truck trail events in Europe with T-813's usually put twin turbos on them and get about 450-600hp depending on how much they modify the drive trains. So the engine can be a fire breathing monster.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

Here is another site for anyone interested in specs or looking to purchase the dreaded little German Juggernaut--
http://www.unimogs.co.uk/unimogsforsale.asp
I don't think these guys are cheap. However, I do think they have a lot of knowledge from the emails I've received from them and I think they could help out any enthusiast looking to become an owner.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

TatraFan;1350072 said:


> There is a town near my home town that run a couple of 5tons and 2.5 ton military trucks with plows on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lockers are for wussies


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

87chevy;1350310 said:


> Lockers are for wussies


Locking differentials make this possible:





without them you would just be like a turtle turn upside on his or her shell...


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

TatraFan;1350231 said:


> I'm not sure why they didn't put the turbo on the 17.6 L engines actually. But on the 19.0004L engines it has twin turbos and makes 361hp and @ 1000ft-lbs of torque in the military model. In the highest civilian models i.e the racing models for the Dakar they were pumping out well over 800hp in some models. And I don't have the torque figures. So I'm not sure why Tatra has kept the power density so low actually. Even in their current offering is a 12.6667L engine with single turbo after cooler and it makes max 435hp and 1541ft-lbs of torque. That is a good amount of power but it seems pretty low when you have a truck and trailer combination coming in at 110,000kgs or about 242,000lbs. Still with the low gears in the hubs and transfer case the truck will pull at max GVW up 27% incline without aid.
> 
> The T813 was designed in the late 1960's so basically 250hp and 770ft-lbs of torque was considered very good most vehicles. But the block is very strong and i know the guys that do truck trail events in Europe with T-813's usually put twin turbos on them and get about 450-600hp depending on how much they modify the drive trains. So the engine can be a fire breathing monster.


For a military if 770ft-lbs is enough to move it then its plenty. Extra power just means more fuel and more maintenance on the trans and axles. Its not an assault vehicle, speedis not the first concern.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

contractor078;1349141 said:


> those things are bad aZZ i love them i have always wanted one. I think that the wife would divorce me if i got one. But then again if i got rid of here i could get my UNI and a girlfriend. maybe a win win.
> 
> good luck take some pics when you get it over here to the states.


Hahahah I like your style


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

Mabepossibly;1350538 said:


> For a military if 770ft-lbs is enough to move it then its plenty. Extra power just means more fuel and more maintenance on the trans and axles. Its not an assault vehicle, speedis not the first concern.


The same basic model of truck now that they offer to the Military the T-815-27ER96-28-300 8x8. 
Basically, the important numbers are 28 which means gross vehicle weight of 28 metric tons and 300 kilowatt power plant has hub reduction gears and so on will pull the same 65mt full mass trailer that the older 813 8x8 Kolos model does but has 408hp or 300kw and 1800 Nm of torque or about 1300ftlbs of torque. Needless to say truck has evolved over time to reflect the new design paradigms of today. Where as in 1967 250hp and 770ft-lbs of were considered adequate to move 65 mt at 40kph; the new truck does it faster and up higher grades for the same load. I think what we're seeing is just the evolution of a vehicle design over time.

Still the T813 has always I thought looked better than the T815 for the most part-- but I couldn't pass up the twin turbos on the 19L engine so I purchased the T815 instead of T813-- but now that I'm convalescing-- I'm thinking why not get the Unimog I've always wanted or the T813 I just saw for sale too.... I'm dangerous when I put my mind to something.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

87chevy;1350310 said:


> Lockers are for wussies


Here you go prefect evidence why lockers rock off-road and in adverse conditions:




Notice the Unimog 404 series truck with lockers in the video going through the water no problem then check out the m35a2 right after it. The M35A2 has to work 4 times as hard to get out what is a relatively modest obstacle.





more evidence...

now look at the Tatra 813 model truck in this truck trial event. Notice how the truck is canted to one side and it still moves forwards or backwards-- if you did that with a M35A2 and it's open differentials you would be stuck. 





The M35A2 would have been a monster if the US spec'd it out like the Norwegians did with lockers front and rear. It was a simple solution to big problem with traction.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh yeah lockers are great. But they arent neccessary for either. None of the state 10 wheelers have lockers...


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

and then sometimes you just fall off the road! 





It looks like an older 406 U900 series mog is pulling out a newer U300 , U400 or U500 series mog-- It is hard to tell what model the new truck is exactly but it is new. The new truck really should have had chains on it... Live and learn.


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

mjstef;1350975 said:


>


That's a nice setup-- in fact it is very similar to what I'm looking for myself...

I think I found my Mog--

It is the U1400 model a little smaller than a 1600 series mog but it has the right price 12,500Euros and with that I might buy both the Tatra T813 and the U1400 and only rack up a 20,000Euro bill before VAT and Shipping still less than one Mog for 29,900Euros... I'm stoked about this discovery.

The truck is 1988 model so it is pretty old-- but still good-- I hope, I'm sending the seller an email now... This could be the truck. I just hope it is as good as it looks.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

I think when I purchase my Unimog my first addition will be speakers and little Empire Building Music for them to play...









Then I am off wage a winter war against all those I feel need to be properly annoyed.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

TatraFan;1351058 said:


> That's a nice setup-- in fact it is very similar to what I'm looking for myself...
> 
> I think I found my Mog--
> 
> ...


I'm in negotiations to purchase this mog-- I'm thinking getting a 10ft plow for it-- and perhaps the big snow blower. Also a bigger injector pump and injector increase the power from 120hp to @160hp so then it will be able to run the same snow blower as the U1600 model can.

And best of all I still have cash left over for another Tatra.... Christmas is coming early to this little happy Elf.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Be careful with that. Bumping up 40 horse can be dangerous


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

not if done properly, he is putting a new larger pump and injectors, I am sure he will be all set, hell most people run 100hp chips on 300hp diesel pickups! I know i did! haha


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Thats different. Thats electrical. 

When you're doing it mechanical its easy to go too far. You can say i don't know what I'm talking about but we literally just talked about inline and rotary injection pumps in school. And before that we did injectors


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

yes and in school they teach you that it is not "good" to go to far, but for what he is using it for I am sure he can get away with it, I would not be to worried about it. When I went to school our teacher told us that we are supposed to set the pumps to "spec", then when all the slackers in the class would leave early and skip out he showed the rest of us how to safely turn them up to a reliable amount, he was a good teacher he ran a shop for a while that just rebuilt pumps and injectors


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes a safe amount is 10-30 horse. when you start going past that it gets risky. plus driveline parts arent made for that extra power.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

87chevy;1354628 said:


> Be careful with that. Bumping up 40 horse can be dangerous


From what I understand-- the components of the Unimog are pretty universal. The engines are the same from U1000-U2150 series trucks the only differences are the injector pump settings , injectors and inter-cooler. The drive lines, transmissions, axles and so on are all rated for the same horsepower. Some sources it is possible to safely turn the 5.958L liter inline Six engine to well over 200hp. I'm going to up it to a modest 160hp maybe 170hp. The engine can handle those pressures.


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

H&HPropertyMait;1350564 said:


> Hahahah I like your style


thats a sweet looking plow you have on there...I LIKE ussmileyflag


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

TatraFan;1354616 said:


> I'm in negotiations to purchase this mog-- I'm thinking getting a 10ft plow for it-- and perhaps the big snow blower. Also a bigger injector pump and injector increase the power from 120hp to @160hp so then it will be able to run the same snow blower as the U1600 model can.
> 
> And best of all I still have cash left over for another Tatra.... Christmas is coming early to this little happy Elf.


so whats the update where do you stand? did you get it yet or make an offer yet or what? i am dieing to hear. maybe i can do the same and well in the whole thing come out on top with a new to me MOG and no wife....LOL only kidding honey....are you reading this???


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

contractor078;1357627 said:


> so whats the update where do you stand? did you get it yet or make an offer yet or what? i am dieing to hear. maybe i can do the same and well in the whole thing come out on top with a new to me MOG and no wife....LOL only kidding honey....are you reading this???


I'm still trying to get the transport fees from location to the shipyard down on the part of the seller. So no finalized sale, yet, maybe next week.


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

TatraFan;1357789 said:


> I'm still trying to get the transport fees from location to the shipyard down on the part of the seller. So no finalized sale, yet, maybe next week.


keep us posted i am looking foward to seeing some pics of this baby when you get it all set up...


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

Still dickering over the price of transport from his lot to the train yard and off to the port. He wants way too much to travel 60km to the train yard.


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

TatraFan;1360388 said:


> Still dickering over the price of transport from his lot to the train yard and off to the port. He wants way too much to travel 60km to the train yard.


really he cant just drive the thing there. I mean how hard can it really be to get there you are sending him a check for what he wants for it....let me ask you how do you check a truck like this out with out going over there and checking it out for your self??


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

In Europe they have pretty strict policies on unregistered, non-inspected, and uninsured vehicles on the roads. This truck is being sold by company that deals with just the trucks. So they will provide me with a VAT and Title paper work which usually takes two to three weeks to process. Then you have to have the important paper work so four weeks. But I think we are getting close to a deal. Then it will but on a train to go to Amsterdam , and then in cargo container to the Port of NY. From NYC to Up State NY and it's new home.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

wow that is quite the process, must cost some big bucks to get it over here!


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

bigbadbrad;1361860 said:


> wow that is quite the process, must cost some big bucks to get it over here!


It is about another 10-15k to get into the US.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

wow too rich for my blood!!


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

hey Tatra how things coming any news? what part of up state are you from i spent a few years of college up in lake Placid and Sarannic lake.


----------

